# Finnex Planted + 24/7 SE Sizing



## Trinny (Mar 7, 2017)

These might be silly questions, but I'm hoping someone with some experience can answer these for me before I commit to buying anything.

I'm looking into getting either a 48" or 50" long aquarium and was wondering if the 48" Finnex Planted + 24/7 SE would fit both of these tanks? Does the 48" include the length of the legs, or just the lighting unit itself? Can the 48" unit extend to fit a 50" tank? If I get the 48" tank would I have to get the 36" lights and extend the legs or will the 48" lights fit?

Also, will it fit on an aquarium with a rim and how secure is it? I have a cat and I'm somewhat worried about her jumping on top of the lights.

Thank you!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Trinny said:


> These might be silly questions, but I'm hoping someone with some experience can answer these for me before I commit to buying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. The 48" fits my 48" tank perfectly and It comes with extendable brackets to adjust out to an additional few inches so yes 50" would be fine. And yes it comes with these brackets that fit into a rim. Comes with screws(I didn't need) to secure it on there very good. It does not move at all the way I have it. You will have no issues. I have it and absolutely love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinny (Mar 7, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Yes. The 48" fits my 48" tank perfectly and It comes with extendable brackets to adjust out to an additional few inches so yes 50" would be fine. And yes it comes with these brackets that fit into a rim. Comes with screws(I didn't need) to secure it on there very good. It does not move at all the way I have it. You will have no issues. I have it and absolutely love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I feel much more confident now after seeing a picture!


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Yes. The 48" fits my 48" tank perfectly and It comes with extendable brackets to adjust out to an additional few inches so yes 50" would be fine. And yes it comes with these brackets that fit into a rim. Comes with screws(I didn't need) to secure it on there very good. It does not move at all the way I have it. You will have no issues. I have it and absolutely love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to explain a bit more, the acrylic piece on the inside of the rim in this picture can be removed so that the outside and top piece sit flush on the trim. You usually leave the inside piece on when using on a rimless tank.

You can see the legs kind of slide into slots, and they can be pretty darn tight when used on the very ends (caused by the plastic caps on the ends of the fixture itself).


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> Just to explain a bit more, the acrylic piece on the inside of the rim in this picture can be removed so that the outside and top piece sit flush on the trim. You usually leave the inside piece on when using on a rimless tank.
> 
> You can see the legs kind of slide into slots, and they can be pretty darn tight when used on the very ends (caused by the plastic caps on the ends of the fixture itself).




Lmao that is funny I had no idea the inside pieces of the rims could be removed. Thanks now I'm going to have to redo all my par readings due to it sitting about 1/4" lower. 
Updated new pic to show correct way on regular tank lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Lmao that is funny I had no idea the inside pieces of the rims could be removed. Thanks now I'm going to have to redo all my par readings due to it sitting about 1/4" lower.
> Updated new pic to show correct way on regular tank lol
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I assumed you had done that on purpose  

I highly doubt the 1/4" will affect readings especially given the margin of error for measuring height of substrate which is never perfectly flat


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> Lol, I assumed you had done that on purpose
> 
> I highly doubt the 1/4" will affect readings especially given the margin of error for measuring height of substrate which is never perfectly flat




Will fight for every millimeter of light I can get. I will not bother redoing par readings was just kidding But would be a good way to test out my DIY par meter stick. That Seneye is super hard to keep consistent anywhere trying to get a good reading. Got this idea from someone on YouTube and happen to have the exact same algae scraper. It works surprisingly good. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinny (Mar 7, 2017)

So with the inside pieces removed, that should allow for a glass cover to sit correctly, right?
@clownplanted - What sort of PAR readings do you get off of this lighting system and at what depth? I'm trying to decide between one fixture or two and whether to include the glass cover (mainly because of the cat) or not.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Trinny said:


> So with the inside pieces removed, that should allow for a glass cover to sit correctly, right?
> 
> @clownplanted - What sort of PAR readings do you get off of this lighting system and at what depth? I'm trying to decide between one fixture or two and whether to include the glass cover (mainly because of the cat) or not.


Yes that is correct it will not even touch the glass cover. If going high tech then two. Low tech then one will suffice.

Here are the par readings I did for the light. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...24-7-planted-par-lux-kelvin-pur-readings.html


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Are those readings for the regular 24/7 or the SE? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> Are those readings for the regular 24/7 or the SE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




The regular. The readings will be about identical for both versions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

The pictures provided are of the original not the se. The se mounts operate in the same fashion, in which the clear plastic brackets slide into the light fixture to acquire overall preferred length. Here is a video of the se brackets.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

Trinny said:


> Also, will it fit on an aquarium with a rim and how secure is it? I have a cat and I'm somewhat worried about her jumping on top of the lights.


When your cat jumps onto any 48" light I imagine its got a high chance of taking damage from either the weight or the pressure of jumping back off. It appears in the video that a curious cat could easily adjust the angle of the new stand equipped on the se. Won't know how bothersome it could be until the cats finish their investigation. Either way I'd buy it.


----------

